# Cheap powerfeeds on Ebay



## tjr6257 (Jun 3, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with the inexpensive ($300 range) mill/drill power feeds found on Ebay? Are they cheap knockoffs of cheap knockoffs or something? My machine is a Dayton and from MSC they're about $1000, big difference. I'm a new member and this is my first post. Thanks in advance


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 3, 2017)

They are cheap knockoffs.  If you look at the specs they don't have very much power. Finding parts for them is impossible if (and when) they break down.  Spend a few extra bucks and buy a nice Servo Feed. Even used they are better than the knockoffs. They have been around forever and you won't have any problems down the road.


----------



## dlane (Jun 3, 2017)

I ordered a Bestline PF for the x from a authorized servo repair place as my servo 80 died after 35 years. Was told it is a direct bolt on replacement for the 80 , Not , the only thing that fit was the mount casting . Sent that one back and have a USA servo 140 headed this way , Buy once Cry once $600.
Super max mill , bp clone


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 3, 2017)

some of the cheap powerfeeds have plastic gearing, you may wish to avoid that!


----------



## jmanatee (Jun 3, 2017)

I bought one of the "Cheap" x axis power feeds.  I have had good luck with it.

It has plenty of power..  It has moved the table even when I forgot the table lock on.  It is supposed to have an overload clutch but it has yet to kick in.   I wouldn't be to concerned about plastic gears.   They have very strong plastics today.

It was a Shars model. and around $300


----------



## tweinke (Jun 3, 2017)

Might even be worth a call to Matt at QMT. I would think that one of his feeds would work and also he could answer about parts availability.


----------



## hman (Jun 3, 2017)

4ssss said:


> They are cheap knockoffs.  If you look at the specs they don't have very much power. Finding parts for them is impossible if (and when) they break down.  Spend a few extra bucks and buy a nice Servo Feed. Even used they are better than the knockoffs. They have been around forever and you won't have any problems down the road.


I tend to agree with 4sss regarding quality and reliability
-but-
Things may not be quite as hopeless as stated.  I once tried to refurbish a very old Align AL-99 power feed.  There's a company called Bestline that sells and services these PFs.  Unfortunately, mine was too old, so they didn't have parts.  But I'll offer a link to their site, in case anybody here has a more recent unit that needs parts or service:  http://www.bestlinepro.com/prod01.htm


----------



## tjr6257 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks guys for all your replies. 4S, can I assume these cheap knock offs don't use servo motors and the higher priced one's do? Any other choices out there using servo motors (i.e. higher quality) other than from MSC? Thanks again


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 3, 2017)

jmanatee said:


> plenty of power.. It has moved the table even when I forgot the table lock on. It is supposed to have an overload clutch but it has yet to kick in. I wouldn't be to concerned about plastic gears. They have very strong plastics today.
> 
> It was a Shars model. and around $300


Good to know, I was looking at the Shars since they say the clutch is supposed to avoid the issue with breaking the gear teeth. Mine would be a heavy mod to fit the 8520 since it is not 5/8 and does not match up at all. But planning to pull the trigger sometime.


----------



## mksj (Jun 3, 2017)

Servo is the brand, but they all have similar motor drives. I have two newer Align AL-500 power feeds on my mill, no shortage of power and they are very well made looking at the components, switch gear and the drive gear is brass. They are made in Taiwan (no plastic)  and a bit more common than the no-name ones often sold on eBay, so there are parts for the current versions. I have no expectations as to getting parts in 10-15 years, if they last that long than I am fine with the money spent. I will get some spare brushes and maybe a drive gear assembly at some point, if anything more than that it probably doesn't pay to repair them. The Servo drives are very nice and the price matches that, so in the industrial setting it may be warranted. As a hobbyist I just couldn't see paying 2-3X more than the Align drives for the Servo drives. Also when it does come to repair the Servos, it is often very expensive. I had looked at a few used mills from an industrial setting, and often they had a dead Servo drive, granted they had a hard life. If I could afford the Servo drives, I would buy them, maybe when my current drives go I will reconsider it. 

As far as I am aware almost all these drive units including the Servo use Zytel (nylon) gear at the bottom of the units.  This may act as a sacrificial gear if the drive is over driven. The type and quality of the bevel gear may be another matter.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jun 3, 2017)

I have been using an Asong, similar to Align for 12 or 13 years, no problems.  Bought it from Frank at CDCO years ago, back when they were under $200.  Should have bought a couple but as it still works and I am getting old, maybe it will last as long as me.  If Matt at PM has powerfeeds at reasonable price I would be tempted to buy from him even if his price was not the lowest.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 4, 2017)

Most of the imports  use the same parts. We have Align power feeds on all three axis of a BP type mill that is 10 years old and we have 200 to 300 lbs. on the table all the time. 
http://www.bestlinepro.com/prod01.htm


----------



## dlane (Jun 4, 2017)

How the times have changed ,


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 4, 2017)

If a Servo brand power feed is in your budget then buy one, if not a$300 align well serve you well


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 4, 2017)

If your not able to afford either, do what some of us who unfortunately don't have money. Build your own a very nice one can be made using a power wheelchair or scooter motor . They also have a disconnect to free wheel . PWM s are cheap and ac/dc converters are too. You can easily make fwd + rev, with a toggle switch. With all you need to build even SAFTEY switches should be about $100 , to $150.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 5, 2017)

I have a power feed from Matt/QMT that I got with my mill. It's an ALSGS that looks identical to the Align powerfeeds. But the ALSGS is made in China & Align is Taiwan. Also has the brass & zytel gears.

I've had it for 5+ yrs now with no issues. Even bought a replacement zytel gear for it a while back but the original gear still looks new. My guess is they get damaged if you don't wait for the motor to spool down before reengaging or reverse direction.

I've had mine apart cause I replaced the power indicator neon bulb with a LED. I don't remember seeing anything shoddy inside.

Oh wait, ok I lied, I did have to replace something but it was just the rubber switch cover for the rapid. Mine dried out & started cracking. I purchased replacements from the co listed above, Bestline Pro. I bought a bunch of them so I'll be good for a long time as long as the power feed doesn't quit on me. And if it does I'll be happy to purchase another from Matt.


----------



## Uguessedit (May 12, 2019)

darkzero said:


> I have a power feed from Matt/QMT that I got with my mill. It's an ALSGS that looks identical to the Align powerfeeds. But the ALSGS is made in China & Align is Taiwan. Also has the brass & zytel gears.
> 
> I've had it for 5+ yrs now with no issues. Even bought a replacement zytel gear for it a while back but the original gear still looks new. My guess is they get damaged if you don't wait for the motor to spool down before reengaging or reverse direction.
> 
> ...




The ALGS power feeds are excellent however there are currently clones or bait and switch versions of those on eBay if anyone considers the $120 power feeds being sold today word of caution they lie about the 450lbs torque and are shipping you 140lbs torque. I don’t believe they are true 200rpm either but I purchased a couple for z axis up and down and they are doing the job. Grizzly sells that same model and if truly ALGS than you will get brass gears over plastic. I agree with others I’ve not had issues with plastic gears on the $120 model but they do seem to wear out brushes fairly fast of used daily. I probably replace brushes every 6 months. Also it is possible a brass replacement gear could work if ever needed one but the plastics are readily available among other replacement parts now on eBay. As with any cheap overseas product it usually follows a year or two before parts become available.


----------



## Janderso (May 12, 2019)

The low end power feeds seem to be in the $120 to $299.
I bought from Matt. Works great although I haven’t had it long.
Sharp TMV


----------

